# Morbious' 2nd Dig



## whiskeyman (Nov 18, 2007)

We went at it again yesterday 17 Nov. and had better luck. My son Michael aslo went along and dug for a short while.[/align]The best find was a Dove Brand Prepared Mustard from the Frank Tea & Spice Co of Cincinnati...makers of Jumbo PNut Butter. We dug one College Inn soda, a Freys Vermifuge, Spohns Distemper Compound, Everfresh Citrate Magnesia in emerald green, milk glass figural Christmas ornaments/lights, a huge pottery lid, a plain amber ribbed poison, many common embossed corkers and plain druggists' - all ABM, an odd little wide mouthed green jar that I have no idea what it was for, 8 marbles, and a bisque doll body (sans arms & legs).[/align]I rekkin we're gonna hit it again next weekend....[/align]


----------



## whiskeyman (Nov 18, 2007)

Morbious ( in the hole) & Michael.


----------



## madman (Nov 18, 2007)

hey charlie looks like a good time, love that dove mustard! very nice oh thats the other dump? hey man well have to get together  mike


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 18, 2007)

> ORIGINAL:  whiskeyman
> 
> Morbious ( in the hole) & Michael.


 
 Unaware of the hidious creature that had sprung up behind him, Charlie's son was in a pleasent mood. This was of course just before he spotted the rare mythical black furred goateed sasquach of the middle appalachias. Just after this photo was taken, the creature could be seen howling in response to finding a broken ACL Chero Cola from Johnson City, TN.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 19, 2007)

Here is what I hauled away from the dig. I had an amber "federal law forbids" gin bottle with some nice embossing; however, it wound up with bad chip on it's lip. Oh well.  






 Left to right: A singer sewing machine oil, two sizes of Hinds Honey and Almond cream, that odd green wide mouth jar, a screw top bromo, a sheffer's ink, a cream bottle, a Lavoris bottle, a shoe polish, a corker clorox, and another everfresh bottle.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 19, 2007)

a closer look at the weird green wide mouth bottle. 






 any ideas what this is, it even has Charlie perplexed.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 19, 2007)

Unfortunately the Collage Inn didn't clean up as well as I would have hoped. Oh well, I would have to find another anyway there are two cracks in the lip.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey Charlie, That mustard is worth $45 to $55. The lid for those had a brush built into it. Almost any of the Dove brand stuff, or any Frank Tea and Spice stuff is collectable and sought after. Great find.


----------



## madman (Nov 21, 2007)

hey charlie and morb, the wierd green bottle looks alot like this, it contained  salad dressing or another food product, never seen it in green  mike


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 22, 2007)

That is indeed very similar.


----------



## whiskeyman (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks MIKE..It does look similar.

 BTW...that "Appalachian Sasquatch" is harmless...[] 
_(unless ya get "in his way.")_

 Thanks for the update WARREN...was curious about their present day value. I also dug an identical jar but with no embossing whatsoever. Ever seen a label only example ?


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 23, 2007)

> ORIGINAL:  whiskeyman
> BTW...that "Appalachian Sasquatch" is harmless...[]
> _(unless ya get "in his way.")_


 
 Unless you get between him and a cheese cake. I love me some cheese cake. LOL!


----------



## whiskeyman (Nov 23, 2007)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm.....what would happen ifn I threw a piece of cheesecake down in a hole or pit ?[]


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 24, 2007)

I would cry, because that would be the waste of a good piece of cheese cake. LOL!


----------

